# Leisure Battery too big!



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have an Elecsol 100 Carbon Fibre leisure battery fitted to my Knaus and want to add another battery.

The Elecsol is only 19cm high and all the other batteries I've seen in local Motor Factors are all taller than 19cm, usually 22 or 23cm, and won't fit in the battery locker.

Can anyone suggest an alternative battery supplier to Elecsol who sell them at 19cm or less?

Or would you advise me to simply just buy another Elecsol at around £100?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Contact Tayna Batteries;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html

or

01745 823399

talk to them about size - they are really helpful and will sort the most economical unit that will fit - then deliver it within 24 hours.

They delivered 2 to me within 47 hours of the call at a price that was less than half of the price for one battery in France......

I (and many others) have found their service to be superb - by contacting them you are not committing yourself to buying from them, but they are VERY helful and very knowledgeable.

From a quick search with just the height put in they have 16 suitable units from 100ah to 110ah including the Elecsol one at £108 odd....They start at a lot less than that....... 

Dave (a very satisfied customer)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

unless you choose to change your existing battery I'd suggest it is preferable to add another that is the same as the one fitted. That way there won' t be the complication of different charge/discharge rates or suchlike that can occur using 2 different units in tandem.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I understood one was supposed to start with 2 new batteries if doing this. (Not that this addresses the question at all, sorry!)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If the existing battery is fairly new, then another new one shouldn't be a problem if connected in parallel, but otherwise you shouldn't parallel two batteries with different ages/condition as already mentioned.

I'd be inclined to perhaps look at two new batteries if you need more capacity and assuming they are going to be fitted in parallel.

Check also that you have sufficient charging capacity to recharge the two in a reasonable amount of time from your existing equipment.

Peter


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Warranty*

Hi,
Elecsol are very hit n miss with regard to life span

The carbon fiber range are rated at C100 when referred to as 100 on the label - note it does not state amp hours anywhere on the battery nor the rating standard ie C20 is the norm. so an Elecsol 100 is around 90amp hours at C20

However it may be wise to match what you have and go for another Elecsol 100 BUT do not purchase direct from Elecsol or from a dealer that insists that the warranty is with Elecsol and you must claim from Elecsol direct

Make sure you and the seller complete the warranty and keep proof of purchase and copy the guarantee registration have the dealer post it

Have assurance from the seller that in the event pf a warranty claim that they will test and claim for the replacement

I would buy from Eddie Van Bitz

Ray


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Warranty*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Elecsol are very hit n miss with regard to life span
> 
> However it may be wise to match what you have and go for another Elecsol 100 BUT do not purchase direct from Elecsol or from a dealer that insists that the warranty is with Elecsol and you must claim from Elecsol direct
> ...


I agree whole heartedly with Airstream on this Elecsol are a dreadful company to deal with, and I speak from experience, unless you buy fro a reliable dealer that is the only way you will get the warranty honoured.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Be bold!
Have a look at some smallish TRACTION duty 6 volt monoblock construction golf buggy batteries and connect two in series.

This way no problems current sharing.

If you do use two 12 volt batteries in parallel then they should at least be the same type, size and age for them both to have a fighting chance of longevity.

The previous advice you have been given is sound.

C.

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Try Alpha batteries

They do several 190mm high batteries

http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/agm-gel-leisure-batteries/90-ah-ultra-plus-agm-leisure-battery/


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Keith, 

I would recommend purchasing from a reputable local dealer who stocks reputable brands of battery, that way if you have any issues you have a local point of contact instead of trying to arrange for them to be uplifted for testing if purchased from an online seller. I can't comment on how Tayna attend to issues, but I am aware of their excellent reputation so this is not likely to be an issue with them.

Please note that warranties on batteries protect you against manufacturing defects causing failure which is less likely to happen then failures that occur during the lifespan of the battery as a result of the items noted below which the warranty will not cover;

Overcharging 
Undercharging
Faulty chargers / regulators
Exceeding charging cycles
Running flat whilst in use
Leaving uncharged to run flat
Reverse charging
Faulty or old second battery causing new battery to fail
Not topping up unsealed batteries
Incorrect application, for example the use of high current devices such as inverters used on lead acid batteries which are not designed for the load, where AGMs are more suitable.

Cold temperatures will accelerate the natural discharge of batteries, and thus accelerate issues above.

This is the reason why leading manufacturers such as Varta only supply a two year warranty on their batteries, as its much more likely failure will occur due to an external factor not internal causing failure of the battery.

This is why you need a dealer who can backup the battery warranty with their supplier who can offer suitable testing facilities who are able to determine the cause of failure.

We purchase our batteries from Manbat who are a trade distributor for Numax, Lucas, Varta, Optima, Odyssey, Yuasa, Sonnenschien and US Battery. They are very helpful, knowledgeable, and have several distribution locations and have testing facilities available.

As airstream points out, make sure you compare the C20 value of the battery to ensure a fair comparison between any options available to you.

Any warranty supplied is legally provided by whom you enter in to a contract with when you purchase your battery, not the manufacturer.

Two batteries that spring to mind for suitabilty is the Numax LV25MF and the Varta LFD90.

I hope this helps.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the heplful replies.

I've ordered an Elecsol battery from Tayna to match with the one already fitted.

If the one already in situ, it was probably fitted as new and that's around 4 years ago, is not up to the job because of its age I'll get another Elecsol early next year.

Again thanks.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Keith, 

If the current battery is four years old, do not link the new one up to it, as this will cause issues with the new battery. You will be better to swap them over, and purchase a second battery in the New Year.

Regards,
Chris


----------

